# Boot in NL - wo/wie anmelden und was brauche ich?



## wasinator (25. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen 

Ich würde gerne mein Boot mit nach NL nehmen. Es ist eine 4,20 Angeljolle mit 4 PS Motor dran. Leider konnte ich noch nichts genaues in Erfahrung bringen, mir sagte aber jemand daß ich zur Post müsse und es dort anmelden könne. Kann mir da jemand was genaues sagen? Und ist es egal zu welcher Post ich gehen? Welche Papiere muß ich mitnehmen? Ich will auf den Gewässern rund um Roermond schippern.

Dann noch eine Frage: Wie schaut es mit einer Versicherung aus? Pflicht? Sinnvoll? Was sollte abgedeckt sein?

Gibt es sonst noch was zu beachten beim Bootsfahren in NL?

Danke


----------



## zanderzone (25. März 2009)

*AW: Boot in NL - wo/wie anmelden und was brauche ich?*

Wie man in Holland ein Böötchen anmeldet, kann ich Dir nicht sagen, aber ich frage mich grade, ob man ein 4 PS Boot überhaupt anmelden muss!?!?!

Mit der Versicherung, da würd ich dir auf jeden fall ne Haftpflichtversicherung
empfehlen, man weiss ja nie, was mal passieren kann!!


----------



## Dorschbremse (25. März 2009)

*AW: Boot in NL - wo/wie anmelden und was brauche ich?*

Die Zulassung kriegste bei der PTT- dem Postamt.
Reisepass bzw. Perso. minehmen sowie Eigentumsnachweis oder sonst. Bootspapiere.

Zur Versicherung....sollteste haben, sonst bekommste unter Umständen keinen Liegeplatz bzw. keine Erlaubniss Dein Boot zu slippen (ist auf manchen Campingplätzen/ Yachthäfen "verplicht".
Abgesehen davon ist eine HV- mehr als bloss sinnvoll

Was noch....

-ausreichend große Buchstaben zur Kennzeichnung besorgen
-die Gastlandsfarben sind stets ÜBER der Bundesflagge zu führen
(sieht man immer wieder verkehrt herum- manche Klompjes reagieren da sehr verschnupft)
-Rettungsmittel sowie Feuerlöscher werden streng kontrolliert, da kennen die Wasserruddels kein wenn und aber.

Ich weiss nicht, obs noch aktuell ist- Almanak mitführen! (???)

Gruß, Kai


Ach- 4PS hab ich überlesen!
Oben genanntes gilt für Boote von mehr als 20Km/h oder mehr als soundsoviel Meter Länge- Sorry

Ausreichende Anzahl an Rettungswesten muss an Bord sein!


----------



## wasinator (25. März 2009)

*AW: Boot in NL - wo/wie anmelden und was brauche ich?*

Buchstaben/Zahlen brauche ich also nicht für so ein kleines Boot? Wenn doch, gibts die beim Postamt bzw. welche Größe müssen die haben? Kann ich mir da die Buchstaben bzw. Ziffernfolge auswählen die ich aufkleben muß oder werden die vorgegeben? Ich frage nur weil ich die Nummern ja sonst nicht vorher besorgen kann, und ich will ja schnellstmöglich aufs Wasser


----------



## Tim78 (25. März 2009)

*AW: Boot in NL - wo/wie anmelden und was brauche ich?*

Warum meldest du das Boot denn in Holland an ,reicht es nicht wenn es in Deutschland gemeldet ist habe meins auch nur in Deutschland gemeldet und fahre viel in Holland .
Ab welcher länge und PS zahl gilt das mit dem Feuerlöscher und Reicht ein Floti als Rettungsweste???????|kopfkrat


----------



## Dorschbremse (25. März 2009)

*AW: Boot in NL - wo/wie anmelden und was brauche ich?*

Nö- erst ab 20km/h ist eine Zulassung nötig.

Brauchste zwar nicht- ich erklärs Dir trotzdem
Ich meine es waren 10cm Mindesthöhe der Buchstaben (oder hab ich einfach die genommen, weil größere Buchstaben Scheixxe ausgesehen hätten- ich weiss es nicht mehr genau, Sorry)
Die Anleitung zur Kennzeichnung des Bootes steht aber auf der Rückseite der Zulassungsbescheinigung.
Buchstaben gibts beim Postamt nicht- kriegste aber bei jedem Baumarkt und in den meisten Schreibwarengeschäften.

Die Ziffernfolge wird vorgegeben- Beispiel;

YP-71-35 - Das war das Kennzeichen meines Bootes (Gelderse Ijssel)


----------



## Dorschbremse (25. März 2009)

*AW: Boot in NL - wo/wie anmelden und was brauche ich?*

@Tim78- Die Rettungswesten müssen Ohnmachtsicher sein- Wasserskiwesten reichen definitiv nicht aus- wie ein Floater gewertet wird#c


----------



## Tim78 (25. März 2009)

*AW: Boot in NL - wo/wie anmelden und was brauche ich?*

Hat sonst noch jemand nen tipp zur Grundausstattung des Bootes für Holland ???????
Die Standard Ausrüstung, Zündkerzen etc. ist an Board und ein1kg Feuerlöscher ist auch dabei .Brauche ich wenn ich die deutsche Meldung habe auch am Kleinboot die deutsche Fahne hab da Bauart bedingt gar kein Platz für???????


----------



## wasinator (25. März 2009)

*AW: Boot in NL - wo/wie anmelden und was brauche ich?*

Also Anmeldung bei der Post fällt definitv flach bei so einem kleinen Boot? Am Boot muß auch kein Name oder sonstwas stehen? Hab mal gegoogelt aber irgendwie nichts zu dem Thema gefunden.

Achja, was hat es denn mit diesem wateralmanach auf sich?

Nachtrag: 
Habe grad noch was interessantes gefunden: http://www.polizei-nrw.de/wassersch...-wasserschutzpolizei-nordrhein-westfalen.html und dort mal Wassersportführer 2009 anklicken (pdf)

2. Nachtrag:
Nach der Studie der obigen Info sehe ich das ganze so:

- Das Boot muß einen Namen haben und dieser muß an der Außenbladzijde (wo genau das ist weiß ich nicht *G*) angebracht werden

- Name und Anschrift des Eigentümers gut sichtbar innen oder außen anbringen

- Mitzuführen sind: Signalhorn, zugelassene Navigationsbeleuchtung (heißt was...?), Notsignale (rote Flagge, rotes Licht). Schwarzer Ball beim Ankern am Tag

Hab ich das alles so richtig verstanden oder ist da was zuviel/zuwenig?


----------



## alizander1 (25. März 2009)

*AW: Boot in NL - wo/wie anmelden und was brauche ich?*

Alles falsch verstanden, guckst Du hier, da steht alles drin:http://www.dmyv.de/index.php?id=381


----------



## wasinator (26. März 2009)

*AW: Boot in NL - wo/wie anmelden und was brauche ich?*

Hi,

in Deinem Link stehen grob die gleichen Sachen drin wie in dem PDF, außer das mit der Beschriftung für Boote unter 15 Meter bzw. 20 km/h.

Also ich werde von Posting zu Posting verwirrter anstatt schlauer


----------



## Dorschbremse (26. März 2009)

*AW: Boot in NL - wo/wie anmelden und was brauche ich?*

Lass Dich nicht verwirren- Es ist keine Registrierung erforderlich!

Und auch keine Kennzeichnung.

Interessant ist für Dich der 1. Absatz bezüglich der Sicherheitstechn. Einrichtungen.
Ebenso natürlich die Hinweise bezüglich der Lichterführung - Wenns ums Nachtangeln geht!?!


Gruß, Kai


----------



## wasinator (26. März 2009)

*AW: Boot in NL - wo/wie anmelden und was brauche ich?*

Ich mach's jetzt so:

- Beim ADAC das Boot anmelden, so hab ich einen Eigentumsnachweis über Boot und die beiden Motoren.

- 2 Schwimmwesten

- einen Anker und son schwarzen Ball als Boje beim Ankern

- evtl. noch so 'ne Drucklufttröte falls mich mal 'nen dicker Kahn übersieht


So sollte ich auf der sicheren Seite sein


----------



## köfi01 (26. März 2009)

*AW: Boot in NL - wo/wie anmelden und was brauche ich?*

genau so kannst du es machen !!!

Gruß,Ralf


----------



## krauthi (27. März 2009)

*AW: Boot in NL - wo/wie anmelden und was brauche ich?*

dan fehlt dir aber immer noch einiges an board !
zb.feuerlöscher
verbandskasten
werkzeug
ersatzzündkerzen
almanak
rote flagge
wasserdichte taschenlampe
usw usw usw 

und wenn die Wapojungs kontrolieren und einen schlechten tag haben finden die immer was


----------



## wasinator (27. März 2009)

*AW: Boot in NL - wo/wie anmelden und was brauche ich?*

Na, ich frag doch hier die ganze Zeit und hoffe mal eine klare Ansage zu bekommen, aber frag 10 Leute und Du bekommst 10 unterschiedliche Antworten 

Via google kann ich nirgendwo was finden wo steht: Mit einem Boot unter 15 Meter und unter 20 km/h mußt Du dein Boot so und so ausrüsten und folgende Sachen mitführen.

Also, was bleibt mir anderes übrig als einfach die Infos zu nehmen die ich habe und auf die erste Kontrolle zu warten? 

Aber Danke für die obigen Infos Krauthi, da wären mir doch fast die ganz alltäglichen Sachen wie Werkzeug, TaLa und Zündkerzen durchgegangen #6


----------



## krauthi (27. März 2009)

*AW: Boot in NL - wo/wie anmelden und was brauche ich?*

glaube mir den jungs von der Wapo  ist es egal  ob dein boot  länger als 15 meter  oder schneller als 20km/h ist 
sind diese sachen nicht an board  wirds teuer


----------



## totaler Spinner (27. März 2009)

*AW: Boot in NL - wo/wie anmelden und was brauche ich?*

Lass dich mal nicht verrückt machen.|supergri Wenn du was Verbindliches wissen willst ruf doch mal hier an:
RDW +3159839330 
8 – 17 Uhr (Dort werden in NL Boote registriert) oder
ANWB +31882692222 
8 – 22 Uhr (so was wie der ADAC für Autos und Boote)

Da du ein kleines offenes Boot hast das nicht schneller als 20 Km/h fährt brauchst du es meiner Meinung nach nicht registrieren und den ganzen Kram mitzuführen, obwohl paar Sachen schon ganz Nützlich sein können, oder auf großen Gewässern / bei kalten Wasser Überlebenswichtig sind. 



wasinator schrieb:


> Achja, was hat es denn mit diesem wateralmanach auf sich?
> 
> Navigationsbeleuchtung (heißt was...?),


 
Der Wateralmanak ist so was wie die list van viswateren für Bootsfahrer. Gibt es als Almanak 1 und Almanak 2. Die aktuelle Nr. 1 muss auf größeren / schnelleren Booten immer mitgeführt werden. Über 800 Seiten Gesetzestext zu allen Gewässern in NL und B, in Niederländisch. Ich meine man kann auch Auszüge zu den jeweiligen Gewässern in Deutsch über den ADAC bekommen. Almanak 2 ist keine Pflicht aber sehr nützlich wenn man in NL oder B mit dem Boot unterwegs ist. Dort stehen viele Tipps und Besonderheiten zu allen Gewässern drin, sowie sind dort alle bewegliche Brücken und Schleusen mit deren Öffnungszeiten verzeichnet. Auch alle Jachthäfen sind dort aufgeführt, wie viel die Übernachtung dort kostet und welchen Service sie liefern. Und noch viele Infos mehr wie Gezeitentabelle, Funkfrequenzen, Wetterberichte, usw., immerhin hat das Teil auch über 800 Seiten. 

Navigationsbeleuchtung sind die Lichter die ein Boot nach Sonnenuntergang / bei schlechter Sicht führen muss. Meist Toplicht, Hecklicht, Steuerbordlicht (grün) Backbordlicht (rot) usw. 

Für dich kann sogar ein Rundumlicht reichten das in einer gewissen Höhe bei Bedarf angebracht wird|kopfkrat. Steht alles in Almanak 1 drin, werde mal nachschauen wenn wieder zur Hand.


----------



## wasinator (27. März 2009)

*AW: Boot in NL - wo/wie anmelden und was brauche ich?*

Danke totaler Spinner, das ist doch mal was Konkretes


----------



## ro-jog-rr (27. März 2009)

*AW: Boot in NL - wo/wie anmelden und was brauche ich?*

wieso meldest du dein boot nicht einfach beim wsa (wasser- und schifffahrtsamt) in deiner nähe an? kostet einmalig 18euro und ist international anerkannt.
gruss robert


----------



## wasinator (27. März 2009)

*AW: Boot in NL - wo/wie anmelden und was brauche ich?*

Mach ich ja, bzw. die Geschichte über den ADAC, ist das Gleiche in grün.


----------



## gpsjunkie (28. März 2009)

*AW: Boot in NL - wo/wie anmelden und was brauche ich?*

Hallo Wasinator, ist es nicht so das man beim Adac alle drei Jahre ( oder ein bestimmter Intervall) neu die Gebühr zahlen muss? Ich weiß es nicht, habe es aber gehört. Nach fragen kostet nix. Beim WSA ist es einmalig. 

Achso noch was ist mir aufgefallen. Wenn das Boot in Deutschem Besitz ist, also kein LG platz in Holland hat, wollen die Deutschen (sofern du hier fahren willst) auch ne Deutsch Nummer sehen. Hat mir schon 35.-- € Bussgeld hier auf der Ems gekostet. Ich habe auch eine NL Nummer, aber lebe in D und habe das Boot auf dem Trailer. Fanden die Deutsche Waspos nicht witzig. 

Ausserdem habe ich auf meinen Fahrten beobachtet ( z.B auf dem Grevelingermeer) konnten die Boote mit Holländischer Nummer und Flagge schneller als 15km/h fahren, während die anderen (D) angehalten wurden.

Ich werde jetzt nach dem Umbau eine Wechsel Nummer haben. In Holland die NL und in Deutschland eine D Nummer. Ich mache die Nummer nicht mehr mit.

Und wenn der eine jetzt sagt die ist anerkannt oder nicht, wenn ein Waspo mit dem Bescheid wackelt, kennt keiner die Rechtslage genau. Also ist bezahlen ist angesagt.


----------



## wasinator (28. März 2009)

*AW: Boot in NL - wo/wie anmelden und was brauche ich?*

Ich werde wohl auch nur in NL unterwegs sein, ohne Liegeplatz. Mal schauen, die Idee mit der NL Nummer ist gar nicht so verkehrt...


----------



## schnecke (29. März 2009)

*AW: Boot in NL - wo/wie anmelden und was brauche ich?*

Hallo Wasinator,
habe die Beiträge zu Deiner Frage mit Interesse gelesen. Ich gehe davon aus, daß du keinen Sportbootführerschein hast. Ansonsten würden sich die vielen Fragen nicht ergeben. Mit meiner unter fünf Meter Jolle, allerdings mit 30 PS fahre ich auch nur in dänischen Gewässern und bräuchte keinen Bootsführerschein. Allerdings habe ich diverse Scheine gemacht und bin ganz froh darüber. Mit Seekarte und Kompaß kann ich umgehen und weiss, was ich auf dem Boot mindestens mitführen muß. Auf keinen Fall eine Schwimmweste, sondern nur Rettungswesten. Die Ohnmachtsicherheit wurde ja schon erwähnt. Nicht ganz preiswert oder "was kostet ein Leben", wenn man in Not gerät.
Zur Kennzeichnungspflicht solltest Du googlen (Kennzeichnung für Sportboote). Gehe immer davon aus, entscheident ist, wo Du Deinen Wohnsitz hast. Nämlich nicht in den Niederlanden.
Eine Haftpflichtversicherung ist selbstverständlich. Erkundige dich bei Deinem Versicherer, der weiss am besten Bescheid.
Wenn Du mehr wissen möchtest solltest Du Dich genauestens erkundigen. Wenn nötig vor Ort in den NL. Wir meinen es mit unseren Ratschlägen alle gut. Aber rechtsverbindliche Auskünfte können wir nicht geben. Gute Ratschläge sind mir immer etwas Wert und auch ich sage Danke dafür, aber ausreichen würden sie mir nie. Deshalb habe ich meine Scheine gemacht und alles gelernt, was man mindestens wissen sollte, wenn man mit einem Sportboot gemeinsam mit anderen auf Fahrt geht.
Für mich gilt wie beim Pkw-Führerschein absolutes Alkoholverbot. Werde ich mit dem Boot erwischt, ist mein Pkw-Führerschein ebenfalls in Gefahr oder sogar weg. Das ist vielen Sportbootkapitänen leider nicht immer bewußt.
Ansonsten wünsche ich Dir viel Spaß in NL.

MfG Bernhard


----------

